# G-BODY CONVERTIBLE!



## mclover2 (Jun 28, 2003)

I HAVE BEEN SEARCHN ON THE WEB NOW FOR QUITE SOME TIME NOW FOR INFO ON G-BODY VERTS, AND NO LUCK. ID LIKE TO KNOW WHERE EXACTLY THEY WERE MADE. MY DAD SAID THERE USED TO BE A COMPANY YOU COULD SHIP YOUR CAR TO BACK IN THE DAY THAT USED TO DO THE CONVERSIONS. JUST WOULD LIKE TO KNOW, PRETTY MUCH FOR THE SAKE OF KNOWING WHAT TO TYPE IN ON EBAY WHEN LOOKIN.
IM THINKIN ABOUT MAKIN THE MONTE A VERT, BUT I WOULD DEFINATELY NOT TRY IT UNLESS I HAD A COMPLETE DONOR CAR FIRST. I WANT A REAL POWER DRIVEN 80 MONTE VERT IF I CAN FIND A DONOR. IF ANYONE KNOWS WHERE A FUCCED G-BODY VERT IS LMK. THIS DAILY PROJECT IS ABOUT TO GET OFF THE STREETS SOON AND GETTING READY FOR A SHOW OR WITHIN A YEAR OR TWO.

ALSO, ANY PICS YOU GOT OF THE REAL ONES, NOT ONES WITH THE TOP JUST CHOPPED OFF, POST EM, ID LIKE TO SEE. I WAS LOOKING FOR A G0BODY VERT CAR CLUB ONLINE BUT I JUST GUESS THEY AZZ DONT EXIST.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

heres my regal.... ill take more pics later on of the top open and closed... i did the top my self... it works electricly but i dont got a battery in the car...


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

heres mine,,,it also works eletricly,,quarter windows are electic too

did mine by myself,,right were its sits im my momas back yard

not easy if done right,,,,LOTS OF MEASURING


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

So were do you guys get your electric tops from?

and how did you do the corner windows?


----------



## mclover2 (Jun 28, 2003)

yes, must know more!!!


----------



## KandyMan (Feb 17, 2005)

L&M custms does it for 5k (in Dallas)- But If I spend that kind of money its going to be on undercarriage..

Please give us more help. What donor car did you use?


----------



## mclover2 (Jun 28, 2003)

fucc dat, just give me a job there for about a month and ill just copy it just like i see it


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

they come off 80s eldorados. im sure you came get the tops from another car though...


----------



## mclover2 (Jun 28, 2003)

so your sayin u usin 80's eldog side windows and top mechanizm for your donor parts and makin it all work from there? what about where it meet the roof at the windshield? is the top the right shape or you got to reshape it?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

80s eldorado... 80s reviera....same shit... u need to take the rear inner quarters a.k.a. "the bucket"... then... cut the winshield frame off the front... weldn that on to the front of your roof its the same exact shape n top n side windows bolt right on u cant use the back glass it has to be made of plastic


----------



## mclover2 (Jun 28, 2003)

Thanks 4 Da Info. Im On A Mission Now


----------



## KandyMan (Feb 17, 2005)

any tps on findind a rivi or eldorardo?


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

heres a convertible regal from Oklahoma City. Sorry for my non camera expert. lol


----------



## TOPO (Aug 1, 2004)

Here's another one that I have, someone sent me this pic so I don't know whose ride is this but it sure is clean as hell.


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm defenitly keeping an eye on this topic 


So what do you do with the rear corner windows?


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

[attachmentid=117086]


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

i recived a couple PM's asking me to responed to this topic,,also some questions of price, difficuty, and materials

price,,i got about 100 in mine,,but i probably take it to the upholstry shop for the rag,,so i figure thats gonna hit me for 700-800

materials used,,i used a cutting wheel and a welder

donor car,, cant remember, some foren car i got for 20 bucks,didnt use much of it,,everythings streched ,chopped, angled and so on, for a proper fit. I hear a lot of people suggest drop rivis and el doggs,,,i personaly dont like the end result with those cars,,the quarter window looks way too big, and top looks "box'y" when top is up

difficulty,,,thats a hard one cause it varies from person to person,,,,,but unless your a good fabicater, DONT TRY IT,,,i cant count how many times i thought i fucced up and had a scrap car on my hands. it seems like every problem you run into and fix, just starts a new one. It came out great in the end though


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

Brovo, can we get a pic of your car?


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

its that silver/marron cutty above,,heres another pic,,,,i took some more, when i was doing a build up post on it,,but no one seemed interested,,,it euro clipped now and a few other goodies


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

hey twan, does that top go up?


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Mar 2 2005, 02:39 AM
> *hey twan, does that top go up?
> [snapback]2795128[/snapback]​*


haha,,probably wont seem like it,,,,cause ima keep the top down all day so my hair can blow in the wind,,,lol,,,ill mabey put it up every now and then , just to showcase all the work ive went through

just in case anyone hasnt noticed, the rack is standing up in the pics,,its hard to see cause of the back lighting


----------



## mclover2 (Jun 28, 2003)

Id Do Da Same Thang, It Be Down Alwayz


----------



## Foompla (Jul 15, 2003)

any of you reinforce your frame?


----------



## KandyMan (Feb 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Mar 1 2005, 06:08 PM
> *its that silver/marron cutty above,,heres another pic,,,,i took some more, when i was doing a build up post on it,,but no one seemed interested,,,it euro clipped now and a few other goodies
> [snapback]2795040[/snapback]​*


Ide be better off buying your cutlass... How much would you want for it? It has alot of potential


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

any1 got info on doing this to a 2dr 80s caprice ? ? ? ?


----------



## KandyMan (Feb 17, 2005)

its the same :uh:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Mar 4 2005, 10:43 PM
> *any1 got info on doing this to a 2dr 80s caprice ? ? ? ?
> [snapback]2809085[/snapback]​*



ill have pics of mine in a month or so


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Mar 4 2005, 02:43 PM
> *any1 got info on doing this to a 2dr 80s caprice ? ? ? ?
> [snapback]2809085[/snapback]​*


 They arent the same as G-bodies, you would need to find a rusted ass Le-Cab [good luck] if you want to do the set-up the way these guys descibed, or you could do alot of streching to the Eldo inner quaters and try to make it work but Ive seen one with a working electric rag so its possible. Maybe the stuff off a 70s Glasshouse, Skylark, or something about that size would be easier to modify. In fact it would probly be easiest to just fabricate the inner quaters yourself and strech or narrow a top rack off another car.


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

got a g- body complete top frame for sale from american coachworks (aftermarket the cleanest easiest conversion with all latches it on ebay now want to trade some chrome undercarriage parts for 80 - 92 caddy or sum cash holler @ m e


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

g-body top frame for sale complete minus cylinders & top motor complete with both latches including the windsheild pinch soild & fold perfect with quarterglass that folds with the top the tops aftermarket from an 80 caddy eldo (paris) from american coachworks in beverlyhills,ca in the portland area willing to trade chrome caddy parts undercarriage or $$$ its a simlple conversion check it out or email me with ????????????????


----------



## bosshogglac (Oct 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Mar 14 2005, 10:53 PM
> *g-body top frame  for sale complete minus cylinders &  top motor  complete with  both latches including the windsheild pinch  soild & fold  perfect  with quarterglass that folds with the top the tops aftermarket from an 80 caddy eldo (paris)  from american coachworks in beverlyhills,ca  in  the portland area willing to trade  chrome caddy parts undercarriage or $$$ its a simlple conversion check it out or email me with ????????????????
> [snapback]2851577[/snapback]​*


pm me with a price


----------



## SwitchedUpUnibody (Aug 29, 2004)

ttt, anyone have info on shops in cali that do this?


----------



## 83monteconvert (Jul 21, 2006)

i have a non power top monte convertible. does anybody have anypowertop g body parts for sale or non power top parts


----------



## 83monteconvert (Jul 21, 2006)

sorry my e mail is [email protected]


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

pics?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 83monteconvert_@Jul 21 2006, 12:01 PM~5817009
> *i have a non power top monte convertible. does anybody have anypowertop g body parts for sale or non power top parts
> *


what do you need,i have a couple of OG parts.


----------



## 83monteconvert (Jul 21, 2006)

1st how do i post pics on this board. 
2nd what parts do you have power or non power g body top parts


----------



## 83monteconvert (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## 83monteconvert (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## 83monteconvert (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 83monteconvert_@Jul 21 2006, 03:48 PM~5817938
> *1st how do i post pics on this board.
> 2nd what parts do you have power or non power g body top parts
> *


PM me,i dont know what top your using? but i have alot of power stuff (windows motors,top motors,latches,sunvisors,etc..)


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jul 22 2006, 08:03 PM~5823674
> *PM me,i dont know what top your using? but i have alot of power stuff (windows motors,top motors,latches,sunvisors,etc..)
> *


my bad its japSW20 i posted under the wrong name  PM japSW20


----------



## 83monteconvert (Jul 21, 2006)

right now i have a non power top. you have non powertop latches . do you have power top frames too


----------



## 83monteconvert (Jul 21, 2006)

i think i have a good one will go to the garage and look when i get home i have to run out now


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 83monteconvert_@Jul 22 2006, 09:40 PM~5824176
> *right now i have a non power top. you have non powertop latches . do you have power top frames too
> *


your not being very specific......you need to know what top you have......


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jul 22 2006, 08:32 PM~5824136
> *my bad its japSW20 i posted under the wrong name  PM japSW20
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 83monteconvert (Jul 21, 2006)

e mail me at [email protected] i will send you photos


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 83monteconvert_@Jul 26 2006, 05:55 PM~5848413
> *e mail me at [email protected] i will send you photos
> *


[email protected]


----------



## 83monteconvert (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 83monteconvert (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## 83monteconvert (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## 83monteconvert (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## 83monteconvert (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 83monteconvert_@Sep 8 2006, 10:41 AM~6130951
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 what top or kind of car would i need to make an LS g body like this regal


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 83monteconvert_@Sep 8 2006, 10:41 AM~6130951
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ah dam i guess i dont have the only vert turbo regal :angry:


----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Sep 8 2006, 03:01 PM~6131398
> *ah dam i guess i dont have the only vert turbo regal :angry:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## michaels29 (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## 83monteconvert (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## 83monteconvert (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

that GN vert is the shit!!!


----------



## 83monteconvert (Jul 21, 2006)

it is SSWEET


----------



## 83monteconvert (Jul 21, 2006)

nope that guys not selling it


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

I was just at my junkyard yesterday. They had 6 lebarons in great shape (all of them looked driveable). Don't know if thats just around here or what. If you need one, let me know.


----------



## Tha-Row-Killa (Nov 12, 2006)

what do u use for a top? i wanna make my cutlass a convertible


----------



## Tha-Row-Killa (Nov 12, 2006)

ttt


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan+Nov 30 2006, 09:40 AM~6665607-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Look at my post directly above yours.


----------



## 83monteconvert (Jul 21, 2006)

lets see more pics guys.. ps you can use the top frame from a 80`s eldo,riv or torando convertiblt


----------



## Tha-Row-Killa (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Dec 1 2006, 04:10 PM~6675847
> *Look at my post directly above yours.
> *


what year ?


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)

those two montes look sick :0


----------



## esechino (Nov 12, 2004)

:dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## esechino (Nov 12, 2004)

I just left mine with out a top. If you want a top..... then why cut it off in the first place?????? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Tha-Row-Killa (Nov 12, 2006)

cuz then its a convertible and not a topless piece of thing


----------



## TOPO (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Nov 11 2006, 11:40 AM~6547446
> *that GN vert is the shit!!!
> *


Indeed.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by esechino_@Dec 1 2006, 07:48 PM~6676913
> *I just left mine with out a top.  If you want a top..... then why cut it off in the first place?????? :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


when you cut the top, you pt a vert top on it


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by esechino_@Dec 1 2006, 09:48 PM~6676913
> *I just left mine with out a top.  If you want a top..... then why cut it off in the first place?????? :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *



Chop top=trash


----------



## 83monteconvert (Jul 21, 2006)

if you dont put a top on it then its just a roadser. car looks better with have a top for it.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 83monteconvert_@Dec 3 2006, 11:20 AM~6684338
> *if you dont put a top on it then its just a roadser. car looks better with have a top for it.
> 
> 
> ...


can see any thing! i want a ls convert!


----------



## Tha-Row-Killa (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tha-Row-Killa_@Dec 1 2006, 06:51 PM~6676662
> *what year lebaron top do you use ?
> *


any one .... ?


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Dec 3 2006, 11:09 AM~6684300
> *Chop top=trash
> *


amen.


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 83monteconvert_@Nov 29 2006, 11:58 AM~6659693
> *nope that guys not selling it
> *



do you know who owns it?


----------



## 83monteconvert (Jul 21, 2006)

my friend knows the guy and gave me the pics


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tha-Row-Killa_@Dec 3 2006, 07:39 PM~6687175
> *any one .... ?
> *


2009 lebarons


----------



## Tha-Row-Killa (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Dec 4 2006, 12:55 PM~6691713
> *2009 lebarons
> *


your retarded


----------



## 83monteconvert (Jul 21, 2006)

* come guys lets get back to seeing some more pics or pics of a build up*


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tha-Row-Killa_@Dec 5 2006, 06:55 PM~6701887
> *your retarded
> *


----------



## 83monteconvert (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 83monteconvert_@Dec 6 2006, 07:16 AM~6705280
> *
> 
> 
> ...



is that a factory vert or did somebody make it?


----------



## 83monteconvert (Jul 21, 2006)

they guy who was selling it on criegs list said bought from show room. i wanted it but it sold before i saw the ad


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Looks homemade, see how the cover goes down the quarter? I don't know though, just a guess.


----------



## 83monteconvert (Jul 21, 2006)

anyone have any pics of grand prix convertibles?


----------



## 83monteconvert (Jul 21, 2006)

here are more pics of it












if it was home made dam good job. but i dont think it is.

more converts


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 83monteconvert_@Dec 10 2006, 12:00 PM~6734724
> *
> 
> 
> ...



pic's don't show


----------



## 83monteconvert (Jul 21, 2006)

lets get this post going again


----------



## 250 Game (Dec 20, 2006)

http://www.buysell.com/root/detail/British...auto_white.aspx

:angry: i want it


----------



## 250 Game (Dec 20, 2006)

for the top of course


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ruthless-by-law_@Dec 30 2006, 11:45 AM~6862700
> *http://www.buysell.com/root/detail/British...auto_white.aspx
> 
> :angry:  i want it
> *


wow...


----------



## 250 Game (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ruthless-by-law_@Dec 30 2006, 11:45 AM~6862702
> *for the top of course
> *


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ruthless-by-law_@Dec 30 2006, 02:54 PM~6863647
> *
> *


good luck.....


----------



## 250 Game (Dec 20, 2006)

its going down eventually


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 83monteconvert_@Sep 8 2006, 10:41 AM~6130951
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 had this same exact top complete in brown stay fast a few years back sold it on here lil suppose to be on a euro cutty


----------



## 83monteconvert (Jul 21, 2006)

alot of work using that top i think


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

yea sort of the glass went down with the top (american coachworks products) i think i still have some latches that mount to the a pilliar, actuaaly i remember the top fabric installed on the outter of the quarter so it didnt need all the drains in the back


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 83monteconvert_@Jan 1 2007, 01:08 PM~6876024
> *alot of work using that top i think
> *


 see any thing lately new pics? lecabs??????????????? or g body rag tops thats what its all about lol got to have rags


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Jan 1 2007, 01:13 PM~6876070
> *yea sort of  the  glass went  down  with the top (american coachworks  products) i think i still have some latches that mount to the a  pilliar, actuaaly  i remember the  top fabric installed on the outter of the  quarter so it  didnt need all the drains in the  back
> *


yea they dont have the last bow to munt the fabric on the inside. it is mounted on the outside on the factory ones


----------



## 83monteconvert (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## 83monteconvert (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## blue64 (Jun 10, 2006)




----------



## Klean Kut (Oct 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 83monteconvert_@Feb 23 2007, 11:20 PM~7340145
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE WHIP :thumbsup:


----------



## jevonniespapi (Aug 4, 2004)

so does anyone make a kit, or is there an unofficial list of what someone would need to make a GBody a drop top? Someone must have this documented somewhere....


----------



## 83monteconvert (Jul 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blue64_@Feb 24 2007, 12:44 PM~7342567
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that cutty from vegas i think i seen it before


----------



## 83monteconvert (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 83monteconvert_@Feb 23 2007, 11:20 PM~7340145
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looks nice


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 83monteconvert_@Mar 17 2007, 02:25 PM~7496571
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 83monteconvert (Jul 21, 2006)

i bought another monte vert


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 83monteconvert_@Apr 29 2007, 10:05 PM~7799791
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn you :angry: were you finding all of these??? i want one


----------



## 83monteconvert (Jul 21, 2006)

in NJ


----------



## badwayz30 (Mar 9, 2007)

Anyone know a shop in Texas or the U.S. that converts 80 coupe devilles into verts. I'm not taking a chance with doing it myself but I would let a shop do it for me. Number? Location?


----------



## ABES1963 (Apr 13, 2007)

they are all really nice cars. :biggrin: iam trying to make a 94 lincoln town car into a 2 door and am planing to make it a vert any ideas what top i would need? :uh:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by badwayz30_@May 3 2007, 09:02 AM~7826554
> *Anyone know a shop in Texas or the U.S. that converts 80 coupe devilles into verts. I'm not taking a chance with doing it myself but I would let a shop do it for me. Number? Location?
> *


bring it to south florida


----------



## 83monteconvert (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## 83monteconvert (Jul 21, 2006)

They just keep poping up in my driveway.


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

I know that there is starting to be a lot of g body conversions being done in florida. Someone should post their project. Like the big body vert.


----------



## KingLewi (Jul 12, 2003)

mine....on factorys for now though......


----------



## KingLewi (Jul 12, 2003)

before:


----------



## markx (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KingLewi_@May 12 2007, 12:41 PM~7889607
> *mine....on factorys for now though......
> 
> 
> ...


kill'n em


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

this is making me want topick up an ls and find someone to vert it for me....anyone in florida do these conversion? if so hit me up


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KingLewi_@May 12 2007, 01:41 PM~7889607
> *mine....on factorys for now though......
> 
> 
> ...



car looks familiar :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

hey homie i want 2 do a vert on my regal but need the top and some one 2 do the work


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

ttt


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KingLewi_@May 12 2007, 02:41 PM~7889607
> *mine....on factorys for now though......
> 
> 
> ...




BEAUTIFUL...... :0


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

YEA WHAT HE SAID


----------



## 83monteconvert (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

ya any 1 in seattle area


----------



## 83monteconvert (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KingLewi_@May 12 2007, 03:41 PM~7889607
> *mine....on factorys for now though......
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 83monteconvert (Jul 21, 2006)

Bump


----------



## 83monteconvert (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## 81 cuttin (Aug 1, 2005)

damn did u get a another!!!!!!!


----------



## Dreammaker65 (Jan 15, 2007)

What year and model coverts are u pulling the racks off of are they lebarons if so what year for the monte conversion :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## jevonniespapi (Aug 4, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 83monteconvert (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## jevonniespapi (Aug 4, 2004)

no ones got any GOOD info to add?


----------



## 83monteconvert (Jul 21, 2006)

This is not a lowrider site but it is open to all g bodys it is my site. i even have a fourm just for convertibles.
http://tonys57chevy.proboards59.com/index.cgi
www.monteknights.com


----------



## 83monteconvert (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

*</span>*


----------



## jevonniespapi (Aug 4, 2004)

wish it was a monte......


----------



## skanlesscc (Jul 9, 2005)

i came across this regal .Did gm do a factory convertable? the man i bought this car from said that this regal is factory chopped he bought it off the show room floor in san jose theres a sticker on the door saying the date it was done and where it was done , and that it is altered by GM motor corporation nov.1981 the man said he bought it in November 1981


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by skanlesscc_@Sep 4 2007, 11:04 PM~8718245
> *i came across this regal .Did gm do a factory convertable? the man i bought this car from said that this regal is factory chopped he bought it off the show room floor in san jose theres a sticker on the door saying the date it was done and where it was done , and that it is altered by GM motor corporation nov.1981 the man said he bought it in November 1981
> 
> 
> ...


GM made 50 vert regals...


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Aug 5 2007, 12:31 AM~8474569
> *bad ass !!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Aug 5 2007, 12:31 AM~8474569
> *</span>
> 
> 
> ...


I'm usually not a fan of convertible G-bodies cause the top ususally looks all awkward and shit...but this one is clean and looks bad ass! :0

I especially like this one cause the top is smooth and not all bumpy with those convertible frame ridges...


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

i want it


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 5 2007, 11:21 AM~8721102
> *i want it
> *


buy it :biggrin:


----------



## skanlesscc (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Sep 5 2007, 11:16 AM~8721052
> *I'm usually not a fan of convertible G-bodies cause the top ususally looks all awkward and shit...but this one is clean and looks bad ass! :0
> 
> I especially like this one cause the top is smooth and not all bumpy with those convertible frame ridges...
> *


its nice ,what year is this regal? what motor?


----------



## skanlesscc (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Aug 5 2007, 12:31 AM~8474569
> *</span>
> 
> 
> ...


what year and motor?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

85 t-type with a built small block


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

If I only had the money 

Payment plan? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## skanlesscc (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 83monteconvert_@Sep 8 2006, 10:41 AM~6130951
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any more pic of this car its bad ass


----------



## 83monteconvert (Jul 21, 2006)

Nope i do not have anymore info on that car wish i did to pass it along


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by skanlesscc_@Sep 5 2007, 12:04 AM~8718245
> *i came across this regal .Did gm do a factory convertable? the man i bought this car from said that this regal is factory chopped he bought it off the show room floor in san jose theres a sticker on the door saying the date it was done and where it was done , and that it is altered by GM motor corporation nov.1981 the man said he bought it in November 1981
> 
> 
> ...



so does the car have a top on it?


----------



## 83monteconvert (Jul 21, 2006)

aftermarket places did them for gm dealers then they sold them on showrroom floors.like the conversion vans and the aero coupe montes


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88 monte+Sep 11 2007, 07:01 AM~8764828-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Sep 11 2007, 01:18 PM~8766703
> *yea GM sold 50 off there show rooms
> yup
> *



in the picture it looks like it don't have a top on it. 

he said chopped thats why i was wondering. :biggrin:


----------



## 83monteconvert (Jul 21, 2006)

i have 3 non power to monte converts


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 83monteconvert_@Sep 12 2007, 08:35 AM~8773467
> *i have 3 non power to monte converts
> *


lucky :biggrin: there was a non power regal here locally for 1,000 in runing condition, couldnt get to it in time though :angry:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0 sweet


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

i need my cuttttty done!!!!!! i need help finding some 1 to hook it up!!! i need a drop cuttty !!!!!


----------



## rollnss (Jan 21, 2007)

IM INTRESTED IN THE CONVERSION. I HAVE A MONTE SS. I LIVE IN FUNKY TOWN TEXAS AREA. MY HOMEBOY DID HIS 83 MONTE BACK IN 92 BY SOME PLACE THATS NO LONGER IN BUISSNES. DOES ANYONE KNOW OF ANY COMPANIES OR INFO ON WHAT TO DO TO MAKE THIS WORK. 
FROM WHAT I HAVE READ I NEED A TOP FROM A 80 EDLORADO, RIVIERA, TORNADO. MY ONLY GUESS IS I NEED TO JUST TAKE EVERYTHING OFF. I THINK I MAY GO TO THE JUNK YARD IF I FIND ONE. ILL GET A SAW ZAW AND CUT THE WHOLE SHIT OFF THE BACK AND WHAT EVER MOUNTS ON THE WINDSHIELD. 

THEN IT WILL BE OFF THE THE BODY SHOP TO FIND SOMEONE WILLING TO DO IT?

ANY INFO WILL HELP.


----------



## rollnss (Jan 21, 2007)

come on theres gota be someone here? anyone have some more in debt info on this job. i heard to remove the whole winshield frame. or how about just the top frame. are the windshield the same size and angles?

fuck man this sucks........................................................... :dunno:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollnss_@Sep 12 2007, 11:50 PM~8778681
> *IM INTRESTED IN THE CONVERSION. I HAVE A MONTE SS. I LIVE IN FUNKY TOWN TEXAS AREA. MY HOMEBOY DID HIS 83 MONTE BACK IN 92 BY SOME PLACE THATS NO LONGER IN BUISSNES. DOES ANYONE KNOW OF ANY COMPANIES OR INFO ON WHAT TO DO TO MAKE THIS WORK.
> FROM WHAT I HAVE READ I NEED A TOP FROM A 80 EDLORADO, RIVIERA, TORNADO. MY ONLY GUESS IS I NEED TO JUST TAKE EVERYTHING OFF. I THINK I MAY GO TO THE JUNK YARD IF I FIND ONE. ILL GET A SAW ZAW AND CUT THE WHOLE SHIT OFF THE BACK AND WHAT EVER MOUNTS ON THE WINDSHIELD.
> 
> ...




I HAVE A COMPLETE CONVERSION FOR SALE FROM AN EL DORADO PM ME IF INTERESTED


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollnss_@Sep 13 2007, 09:08 PM~8787175
> *come on theres gota be someone here? anyone have some more in debt info on this job. i heard to remove the whole winshield frame. or how about just the top frame. are the windshield the same size and angles?
> 
> fuck man this sucks........................................................... :dunno:
> *


you just need the top of the windhield frame from the og car, if you have all the parts i could do the conversion but it aint cheap


----------



## 83monteconvert (Jul 21, 2006)

i just bought another non power top vert


----------



## eno213 (Jun 23, 2007)

ttt..any more pics of regals


----------



## jevonniespapi (Aug 4, 2004)

This is killin me.


----------



## 83monteconvert (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## jevonniespapi (Aug 4, 2004)

this topic was started in 2005... almost 3 years ago.....


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KingLewi_@May 12 2007, 12:41 PM~7889607
> *mine....on factorys for now though......
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THIS BLUE CUTLASS CAME OUT CLEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAN


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

Hey Mclover2 have you got any pics of your 80 monte with the convert i want to do my 80. i want to see how it looks


----------



## rollnss (Jan 21, 2007)

how has a top for sale. i got a 85 monte carlio ss


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollnss_@Sep 24 2007, 07:32 AM~8857424
> *how has a top for sale. i got a 85 monte carlio ss
> *


how much do you want for it. plus whats included. 


7109 smith field rd
n richland hills,texas 76180


i got this dude that works for three junk yards hooking me up, but if you got a better price 


THIS IS WHAT U PMD ME ALL UR DOIN IS TRYING TO GET A CHEAP PRICE CHEAP PEOPLE DONT BUILD NICE CARS U TRYIN TO GET A COMPLETE TOP FOR $150 WTF :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## 83monteconvert (Jul 21, 2006)

150 bucks dam thats low balling at its best... i could not sell a man top set up that cheap. to build a rag top power or not its going to cost you.just the new top on one of my non powertop converts was 1,200


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 83monteconvert_@Sep 17 2007, 09:21 PM~8812975
> *i just bought another non power top vert
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KingLewi_@May 12 2007, 12:41 PM~7889607
> *mine....on factorys for now though......
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone know who did this car I want to do my regal like this


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RML3864_@Sep 25 2007, 01:14 PM~8867549
> *Anyone know who did this car I want to do my regal like this
> *


pm 88monte


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 25 2007, 01:16 PM~8867563
> *pm 88monte
> *


Just did thanks :biggrin:


----------



## 83monteconvert (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

ttt


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 25 2007, 01:16 PM~8867563
> *pm japSW20
> *


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

i replyed 88 monte cuz it was his car, he asked who did the top


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

that urned out good :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 83monteconvert_@Sep 24 2007, 09:28 AM~8858503
> *150 bucks dam thats low balling at its best... i could not sell a man top set up that cheap. to build a rag top power or not its going to cost you.just the new top on one of my non powertop  converts was 1,200
> *


rack, windows, latches and bucket usually go for 2k, plus the top :biggrin: cant forget labor and new interior


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

there is a 89 caddy coupe deville in my home town in the bone yard with a convertible conversion that was done by coach works in ohio. Has any body ever used one of these racks for a g body?


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Sep 21 2007, 10:08 AM~8840100
> *DAMN THIS BLUE CUTLASS CAME OUT CLEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAN
> *


Is the rack off of this car from an early 80,s k car? I just saw one in the bone yard and it looked just like this>


----------



## 83monteconvert (Jul 21, 2006)

eldo rack


----------



## 78monte85riviera (Feb 7, 2006)

a guy on here sellin a rack bucket and all for 800.00 sound of revenge or somethin


----------



## 1 SICK 87 (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## astro64a409 (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Oct 14 2007, 07:08 PM~8999516
> *there is a 89 caddy coupe deville in my home town in the bone yard with a convertible conversion that was done by coach works in ohio. Has any body ever used one of these racks for a g body?
> *


Those DeVilles look sweet with the top down and rare to come by too.  If its not to GONE, you might want to rescue the DeVille from the junk yard.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

i came across a runnin vert regal a few weeks ago for $1,000


----------



## astro64a409 (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 15 2007, 08:40 PM~9009373
> *i came across a runnin vert regal a few weeks ago for $1,000
> *


Did you buy it? Or pass on to me the info, pleeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaassssseee. :worship:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

ill see if i can drive by this weekend n see if it's still there cause it's not very close.... i already got one vert regal i dont need another one. so i'll see if it's there and ill get the number and pass it on...


----------



## natedawg91 (Jul 9, 2007)

who ever has a 83' cutty supreme vert for sale hit me up


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

convertible g body :thumbsdown: hardtop mutherfucker :machinegun: :dunno:


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by astro64a409_@Oct 15 2007, 06:35 AM~9003332
> *Those DeVilles look sweet with the top down and rare to come by too.  If its not to GONE, you might want to rescue the DeVille from the junk yard.
> *


New england car,rotted to shit!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79burider_@Oct 16 2007, 09:03 AM~9013218
> *convertible g body :thumbsdown: hardtop mutherfucker :machinegun:  :dunno:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Oct 17 2007, 10:36 AM~9022192
> *New england car,rotted to shit!!
> *


top frame, seats , interior panels , and windshield frame.... grab that shit man!


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

I DONT HAVE PICS YET BUT I'LL GIVE YOU ALL THE DETAILS..
1984 CADDY BARRITZ CONV'T TOP
I HAVE ALL THE INTERIOR PANELS AND BACK SEAT.
I HAVE THE BUCKET.
I HAVE THE TWO SMALL SIDE WINDOWS--THEY ACTUALLY ARE BIGGER THAN ANY OTHER CONV'T TOP SIDE WINDOWS I'D EVER SEEN
I HAVE THE MOTORS FOR THOSE WINDOWS TOO.
I HAVE EVERY SCREW, NUT, WASHER, AND BOLT.
I HAVE THE PEICE THAT GOES WELDED ON THE FRONT WINDOW.
I HAVE TH EWATER CANAL SO THAT THE WATER DOESN'T FALL INSIDE.
I HAVE THE PUMPS.
I BASICALLY HAVE THE WHOLE HALF OF THE CAR WHERE THE CONVERTIBLE GOES IN MY GARAGE.
I HOPE TO HAVE SOME PICS FOR YOU SOON.
I'M LOOKING FOR NO LESS THAN $800.00....FIRM.....


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Oct 17 2007, 01:32 PM~9023136
> *I DONT HAVE PICS YET BUT I'LL GIVE YOU ALL THE DETAILS..
> 1984 CADDY BARRITZ CONV'T TOP
> I HAVE ALL THE INTERIOR PANELS AND BACK SEAT.
> ...



thats a steal... anyone who's seriously trying to vert their g-body should jump on that!...... they runnin for 2 g's now a days so somebody should jump on that quick....
if the windows are the large windows it's off a H&E El dorado. not the biaritz.


----------



## 83monteconvert (Jul 21, 2006)

thats a great deal


----------



## astro64a409 (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83monteconvert_@Oct 17 2007, 01:41 PM~9023199
> *thats a great deal
> *


x2


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79burider_@Oct 16 2007, 09:03 AM~9013218
> *convertible g body :thumbsdown: hardtop mutherfucker :machinegun:  :dunno:
> *


 :loco: :loco:


----------



## astro64a409 (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHICALI_70_@Oct 18 2007, 05:56 PM~9033094
> *:loco:  :loco:
> *


X2


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-M...sspagenameZWDVW

LOOKS LIKE ITS READY TO BE A VERT????


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79burider_@Oct 16 2007, 11:03 AM~9013218
> *convertible g body :thumbsdown: hardtop mutherfucker :machinegun:  :dunno:
> *


 :rofl: :buttkick: :loco: :around: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Oct 19 2007, 07:17 PM~9042269
> *:rofl:  :buttkick:  :loco:  :around:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> *


what do you know about verts? :biggrin:


----------



## 83monteconvert (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

got a top forsale.... only missing the small quarter windows and back seat and rear panels......


top consist's of the rack, bucket, windshield frame with all hardware......

only missing interior panels and back seat and the quarter windows.....

will take $400 + shipping


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 21 2007, 12:30 PM~9050574
> *what do you know about verts?  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 21 2007, 06:54 PM~9052301
> *got a top forsale.... only missing the small quarter windows and back seat and rear panels......
> top consist's of the rack, bucket, windshield frame with all hardware......
> 
> ...


Damn, thats a fucking steal, someone should seriously jump on this.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Oct 21 2007, 07:45 PM~9053393
> *Damn, thats a fucking steal, someone should seriously jump on this.
> *


i say you jump on it and have sent to get chromed


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

im js sayin that convertible g bodys only look good if done right hardtop suits it the most cus thats what the gm mutherfuckers made them


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 21 2007, 11:36 PM~9054263
> *i say you jump on it and have sent to get chromed
> *


 :0


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Sep 8 2006, 12:01 PM~6131398
> *ah dam i guess i dont have the only vert turbo regal :angry:
> *


that a GNX


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

here it is..... 400 o.b.o. takes it..... easy to install.... heck, i'll even give you a quick play by play on how to install it.

you get the rear bucket (inner quarter panel where the top and everything goes onto)











you get the convertible rack

where you can see Senor Japs showing the top open.










here it is closed









here are the front left and right latches

















This is one of the same tops you can see on other vert g-body's such as:

where once again you can see the japs posing with yet another vert g-body








another vert g-body with the same top


























only thing missing is the quarter windows, and interior panels and rear seat. but you can cut your factory seat to fit. and make custom rear panels


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

this is how it goes installed....
just trim it till it fits good and weld it in....... top just bolts right on. no modifications needed to the top it self. (note: _these pics are just test fitting it with some self tapping screws before welding it in making sure that it is well alligned_)


----------



## 83monteconvert (Jul 21, 2006)

if you live in fla thats a hell of a deal dam if i was in fla one of my 3 vert would be a power top car


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

the 3 main convertible vert builders unite :biggrin: that top is a steal for 400


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Hey tRiCk oR tReAt 2 Will that work on a 87 caprice???


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Oct 22 2007, 10:30 PM~9062680
> *Hey tRiCk oR tReAt 2 Will that work on a 87 caprice???
> *


nope G body only


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 22 2007, 10:36 PM~9062711
> *nope G body only
> *


Any suggestions on a caprice?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

my homie has done 2 and he used a 65 impala top.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 23 2007, 07:15 AM~9063768
> *my homie has done 2 and he used a 65 impala top.
> *



hows your regal coming along?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 88 monte_@Oct 23 2007, 09:00 AM~9064091
> *hows your regal coming along?
> *



it's not coming along much actually.... it's been there waiting to be finished. just need to finish the body and firewall and paint it and start assembly but i have been to busy with school and customer cars and out fishing on my boat...lol

and i'm just missing a few parts to get plated so i can pretty much have every thing done on the suspension.


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 23 2007, 11:00 AM~9064499
> *it's not coming along much actually.... it's been there waiting to be finished. just need to finish the body and firewall and paint it and start assembly but i have been to busy with school and customer cars and out fishing on my boat...lol
> 
> and i'm just missing a few parts to get plated so i can pretty much have every thing done on the suspension.
> *


Yeah except for a chrome gas tank after u sell it to me .  :werd: :yes:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

What kind of car did this come out of?










and will it look like that red and black regal after you finish the install?


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Oct 23 2007, 07:45 PM~9068518
> *What kind of car did this come out of?
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 22 2007, 10:21 PM~9061557
> *here it is..... 400 o.b.o. takes it..... easy to install.... heck, i'll even give you a quick play by play on how to install it.
> 
> you get the rear bucket (inner quarter panel where the top and everything goes onto)
> ...


This is still for sale.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Oct 30 2007, 04:27 PM~9116179
> *This is still for sale.
> *


no its not.....lol 

hit me up... gotta talk business....lol


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Oct 23 2007, 06:19 PM~9068325
> *Yeah except for a chrome gas tank after u sell it to me .   :werd:  :yes:
> *


not gonna happen papa....lol


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 30 2007, 05:32 PM~9116212
> *not gonna happen papa....lol
> *


 Eric :buttkick: Magik


----------



## 81 cuttin (Aug 1, 2005)

Were do you mount the 1/4 windows or could you just get enough fabric to seal up to the windows.


----------



## skanlesscc (Jul 9, 2005)

any more pic of convertable regals


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KingLewi_@May 12 2007, 12:41 PM~7889607
> *mine....on factorys for now though......
> 
> 
> ...


i think this one looks the best (shape of the top)


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Mar 26 2008, 01:11 AM~10257660
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf:


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Mar 26 2008, 03:11 AM~10257660
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Apr 14 2008, 07:22 PM~10415567
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice colors


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

i know there's gotta be more


----------



## my50 (Feb 20, 2007)

i heard you can use the piece shit little chrysler i forgot the name of it somebody was selling the tops here


----------



## jevonniespapi (Aug 4, 2004)

TTT


----------



## playamade (Nov 26, 2007)

i heard a chrysler lebaron top fits g bodys from what i heard hmmm


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

WHO WANTS TO SELL ONE? :cheesy:


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 14 2008, 09:28 PM~10656909
> *WHO WANTS TO SELL ONE?  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: x2 :biggrin:


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by playamade_@May 14 2008, 07:40 PM~10656220
> *i heard a chrysler lebaron top fits g bodys from what i heard hmmm
> *


yes they do but you have to take 2 of the lebaron tops and modify them to make it fit the g-body..I have 2 for sale with all hardware including the quarter windows and latchs..I bought 2 lebarons to use the tops and parts for a monte vert then I found a 85 eldog for cheap and took them parts off since they mount right on so now all my lebaron parts are for sale if anyone needs them..

HERE IS PICS OF THE PARTS THAT IS INCLUDED..PM ME IF YOU WANT MORE INFO


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

200.00 FIRM for all that stuff ^^^^


----------



## 81 cuttin (Aug 1, 2005)

ttt


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL_@May 16 2008, 06:24 AM~10668927
> *200.00 FIRM for all that stuff ^^^^
> *


 :0 
SOMEBODY BETTER JUMP ON THIS!


----------



## 4SHOW (Oct 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## LIQUIDLINES (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4SHOW_@Jun 7 2008, 09:46 AM~10818493
> *:biggrin:
> *


DAMN DOG. YOU DA SHIT. YOU GOT A VERT LINCOLN AND A VERT CUTTY. :biggrin:


----------



## 4SHOW (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIQUIDLINES_@Jun 7 2008, 10:57 AM~10818780
> *DAMN DOG. YOU DA SHIT. YOU GOT A VERT LINCOLN AND A VERT CUTTY.  :biggrin:
> *


yea come over and take a look!!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4SHOW_@Jun 7 2008, 07:28 PM~10820737
> *yea come over and take a look!!
> *


Ill bring the toilet paper cause you the shit!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 4SHOW (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jun 7 2008, 10:54 PM~10821677
> *Ill bring the toilet paper cause you the shit!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Bring 2 rolls cause you think Im full of shit , Its going down !


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4SHOW_@Jun 8 2008, 12:01 PM~10823501
> *Bring 2 rolls cause you think Im full of shit , Its going down !
> *


Damn I see you got your own! :0 Id rather use yours!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Aug 5 2007, 12:31 AM~8474569
> *</span>
> 
> 
> ...


Know this how it should be done!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

snap-on tops arent sexy


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Jul 7 2008, 08:54 AM~11027156
> *snap-on tops arent sexy
> *


CAR WAS BUILT DAMN NEAR 10 YEARS AGO.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Jul 7 2008, 08:54 AM~11027156
> *snap-on tops arent sexy
> *


x2


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Jul 7 2008, 08:54 AM~11027156
> *snap-on tops arent sexy
> *


Sup, BRAVO what ever happened to the cutlass u were working on? Any new pics?


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jul 8 2008, 10:31 PM~11038935
> *Sup, BRAVO what ever happened to the cutlass u were working on?  Any new pics?
> *


Damn, i sold it ages ago. I still kick myself in the ass for getting rid of it. I wanted something i could put jumps on (didnt wnat to twist up the rag). I got it to point all it needed was rag put on, dude sat on it for a while, i think hes locked up now and the car is MIA. 

couple build pics


----------



## sicx13 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mclover2_@Feb 25 2005, 07:37 AM~2774990
> *I HAVE BEEN SEARCHN ON THE WEB NOW FOR QUITE SOME TIME NOW FOR INFO ON G-BODY VERTS, AND NO LUCK. ID LIKE TO KNOW WHERE EXACTLY THEY WERE MADE. MY DAD SAID THERE USED TO BE A COMPANY YOU COULD SHIP YOUR CAR TO BACK IN THE DAY THAT USED TO DO THE CONVERSIONS. JUST WOULD LIKE TO KNOW, PRETTY MUCH FOR THE SAKE OF KNOWING WHAT TO TYPE IN ON EBAY WHEN LOOKIN.
> IM THINKIN ABOUT MAKIN THE MONTE A VERT, BUT I WOULD DEFINATELY NOT TRY IT UNLESS I HAD A COMPLETE DONOR CAR FIRST. I WANT A REAL POWER DRIVEN 80 MONTE VERT IF I CAN FIND A DONOR. IF ANYONE KNOWS WHERE A FUCCED G-BODY VERT IS LMK. THIS DAILY PROJECT IS ABOUT TO GET OFF THE STREETS SOON AND GETTING READY FOR A SHOW OR WITHIN A YEAR OR TWO.
> 
> ...


if you aint gonna put working quarter windows in dont even mess with it. im sure you dont wanna put all that work and money into your car to have it look retarded


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by buffitout_@May 23 2008, 05:36 PM~10721954
> *:0
> SOMEBODY BETTER JUMP ON THIS!
> *


The funny part is I still got it for sale


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jul 11 2008, 03:09 PM~11065207
> *20album/animatetopdown2.jpg[/img]
> 
> 
> ...


Nice tRiCk oR tReAt , do u have a project thread were we can see your progress.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jul 11 2008, 04:18 PM~11066036
> *Nice tRiCk oR tReAt , do u have a project thread were we can see your progress.
> *


Well, there's an old build up topic that I had started a while back in the project rides section, but I don't update it. It's been a slow process, so there's not many updates too often. But seeing this topic today, got me a little motivated so right now I'm capping off the quarters near the quarter windows, to see if I can finally have the body man come through and leave it ready for paint. As you can see in those pics, my front clip is not bolted on, that's why it's gapped a bit. I was finally able to locate and purchase a really clean driver door, but I still need to find a passenger door. But my passenger door is fixable, but I'd rather a cleaner one to start with but if I can't find one, I'll just cut and weld the couple rust holes it has, and have the body man filler the areas. And, there's been a complete change of plan. Instead of going kandy, I'm just going to paint it all black from front to back, including bumpers, light bezels, everything. I got my black top sitting brand new in the box in the closet waiting for me to have it ready to get it thrown on. My top should look good once it's done, cause I gave Japs all the measurements off of my top when he did his, to make his the same. So mines should look as good as his I hope, because I haven't seen any other vert g-body that the top looks perfectly proportioned like his did. I just gotta see if he can pass by and help me mount the quarter windows in perfectly, so I can weld in this sheet metal.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jul 11 2008, 05:36 PM~11066158
> *Well, there's an old build up topic that I had started a while back in the project rides section, but I don't update it. It's been a slow process, so there's not many updates too often. But seeing this topic today, got me a little motivated so right now I'm capping off the quarters near the quarter windows, to see if I can finally have the body man come through and leave it ready for paint. As you can see in those pics, my front clip is not bolted on, that's why it's gapped a bit. I was finally able to locate and purchase a really clean driver door, but I still need to find a passenger door. But my passenger door is fixable, but I'd rather a cleaner one to start with but if I can't find one, I'll just cut and weld the couple rust holes it has, and have the body man filler the areas. And, there's been a complete change of plan. Instead of going kandy, I'm just going to paint it all black from front to back, including bumpers, light bezels, everything. I got my black top sitting brand new in the box in the closet waiting for me to have it ready to get it thrown on. My top should look good once it's done, cause I gave Japs all the measurements off of my top when he did his, to make his the same. So mines should look as good as his I hope, because I haven't seen any other vert g-body that the top looks perfectly proportioned like his did. I just gotta see if he can pass by and help me mount the quarter windows in perfectly, so I can weld in this sheet metal.
> *


Cool ....Keep up the good work. I plan to do the same to mine. already have the donor car 
(84 ElDorado) Would you mind if I ask u for some help down the road?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jul 11 2008, 05:20 PM~11066460
> *Cool ....Keep up the good work. I plan to do the same to mine. already have the donor car
> (84 ElDorado) Would you mind if I ask u for some help down the road?
> 
> ...



No problem, just pm whenever.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jul 11 2008, 06:38 PM~11066608
> *No problem, just pm whenever.
> *


Thanx


----------



## ken479 (Apr 4, 2007)

do you still have everthing 4 sale for the g-body convertible email me a [email protected] or [email protected]


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

THIS CAR BUILT ABOUT 10 YEARS AGO GOOD LAWD EVEN GOT A VCR PLAYER







































































just a little flat, a couple spokes got loose


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

NO THERE IS NO LEAN IN THE WINDSHIELD, THE BACK CORNER IS JUST DOWN


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

wow that thing is ugly....lol that roll bar has to go...lol 

And no, I no longer have the top I was selling. It was sold months ago.


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jul 26 2008, 06:53 PM~11186086
> *wow that thing is ugly....lol that roll bar has to go...lol
> 
> And no, I no longer have the top I was selling. It was sold months ago.
> *


AGREED. :rofl: IT'S A DANCER, THAT ROLL BAR COMES IN USE.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jul 11 2008, 01:09 PM~11065207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IF YOU EVER SELL IT I WANT 1ST DIBS


----------



## 81 cuttin (Aug 1, 2005)

ttt


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

When doing a g body conversion using eldorado rack, bucket and other parts, does the eldorado 1/4 windows match up to the factory g body windows? How about the weather striping? Im interested in doing a monte ls.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Aug 11 2008, 12:27 PM~11314795
> *When doing a g body conversion using eldorado rack, bucket and other parts, does the eldorado 1/4 windows match up to the factory g body windows? How about the weather striping? Im interested in doing a monte ls.
> Thanks in advance.
> *


 yes, it all matches up.


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 11 2008, 12:38 PM~11314883
> *yes, it all matches up.
> *


Wow thats pretty cool! plus not having to make window regs for the door glass is a huge time saver and the fact that you dont have to have 1/4 glass made is nice.I know the conversion is a lot of work but for the most part it seems pretty straight forward. Do you have a custom top made or do you guys use the one off of the eldogs?


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jun 9 2008, 10:43 PM~10835676
> *Know this how it should be done!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


mia style rivis and eldogs tops to make a real g-body vert except ls montes...huh? yup u heard right there is an easy way to vert an 87 ls quarter windows the whole 9 coming soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


lebaron tops are a :nono: 

too much work and they never seal right ... and look extra bulky


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

foregot to mention i have a complete top for sale 1500 quarter windows buckets backseats and all the hardware in extra clean condition ..i dont fuk around with half ass shit ever all it needs is a car


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

why would someone use a lebaron top, that's just disgusting, and way too much work for no reason. why go chopping shit up when there's already a "plug and play" top out....


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 11 2008, 08:28 PM~11319040
> *why would someone use a lebaron top, that's just disgusting, and way too much work for no reason. why go chopping shit up when there's already a "plug and play" top out....
> *


True!!! because they were used on other cars so people think there universal. I know first hand they suck balls to modify especialy the header bow. Thats why the less amount of parts that you have to make or modify the better, thats why this mod really appeals to me.


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

*ok homies im 14 and have a 84 monte carlo on 13s and i really want a vert cuz im in texas and theres a convertible 82 reveria that i can afford to buy but since im 14 its gonna be hard to do the converstion for 1 im young 2 welder and so on so should i wait till i get a lil older becuse skool starts in half a month and i need my car any advice will be apprecaited*


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Aug 13 2008, 12:51 AM~11331258
> *ok homies im 14 and have a 84 monte carlo on 13s and i really want a vert cuz im in texas and theres a convertible 82 reveria that i can afford to buy but since im 14 its gonna be hard to do the converstion for 1 im young 2 welder and so on so should i wait till i get a lil older becuse skool starts in half a month and i need my car any advice will be apprecaited
> *


skool is needed......


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

SO IF I SEND MY CAR TO SOUTH FLORIDA WHO WILL BE THE BEST PERSON OR SHOP TO GET THIS CONVERSION DONE CORRECTLY THE FIRST TIME! VERY INTRESTED IN DOING THIS HOLLA AT ME WITH SOME INFO.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Aug 13 2008, 09:59 AM~11332665
> *SO IF I SEND MY CAR TO SOUTH FLORIDA WHO WILL BE THE BEST PERSON OR SHOP TO GET THIS CONVERSION DONE CORRECTLY THE FIRST TIME! VERY INTRESTED IN DOING THIS HOLLA AT ME WITH SOME INFO.
> *



Honestly, the top dogg when it comes to converting cars down here is "Chicho" from Classic Angels, but he usually takes a long time because he's always got so much work. You can try Elegance R.O. Upholstery shop. He works there and does the work, so it would most likely get done a lot quicker. If not, Japs and myself can do it. We did my regal, and Japs regal (the two tone black and red t-type). You can see Japs build up topic in the "Project Rides" section under "Project t-type regal".


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 13 2008, 12:06 PM~11332701
> *Honestly, the top dogg when it comes to converting cars down here is "Chicho" from Classic Angels, but he usually takes a long time because he's always got so much work. You can try Elegance R.O. Upholstery shop. He works there and does the work, so it would most likely get done a lot quicker. If not, Japs and myself can do it. We did my regal, and Japs regal (the two tone black and red t-type). You can see Japs build up topic in the "Project Rides" section under "Project t-type regal".
> *


and you two guys do nice werk  :thumbsup:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 13 2008, 10:08 AM~11332713
> *and you two guys do nice werk   :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks,


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Aug 13 2008, 02:51 AM~11331258
> *ok homies im 14 and have a 84 monte carlo on 13s and i really want a vert cuz im in texas and theres a convertible 82 reveria that i can afford to buy but since im 14 its gonna be hard to do the converstion for 1 im young 2 welder and so on so should i wait till i get a lil older becuse skool starts in half a month and i need my car any advice will be apprecaited
> *


Might take way more than 2 weeks to do the conversion ..I would leave the top on for now  :thumbsup:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 13 2008, 09:06 AM~11332701
> *Honestly, the top dogg when it comes to converting cars down here is "Chicho" from Classic Angels, but he usually takes a long time because he's always got so much work. You can try Elegance R.O. Upholstery shop. He works there and does the work, so it would most likely get done a lot quicker. If not, Japs and myself can do it. We did my regal, and Japs regal (the two tone black and red t-type). You can see Japs build up topic in the "Project Rides" section under "Project t-type regal".
> *


what he said and chicho is working at elegance at this time and i myself have a complete top ready to go for sale 1400 all u gotta do is ship ur ride or bring it and u should be topless in no time


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

MY DIRTY MONTE


----------



## NvSmonte (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 15 2008, 01:19 AM~11349663
> *what he said and chicho is working at elegance at this time and i myself have a complete top ready to go for sale 1400 all u gotta do is ship ur ride or bring it and u should be topless in no time
> *


where are you located


----------



## 81 cuttin (Aug 1, 2005)

tttttttttt


----------



## TRINIBOY (Jan 17, 2006)

up again


----------



## veltboy618 (Feb 14, 2009)

how do you guys reinforce the sides of these cars when you cut the top off?


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NvSmonte_@Sep 14 2008, 04:44 AM~11597621
> *where are you located
> *



Miami Florida


----------



## skanlesscc (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88 monte_@Sep 11 2007, 07:01 AM~8764828
> *so does the car have a top on it?
> *




















going to start working on it


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

2 the top


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

so what year chrysler lebaron do you use?


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

good info


----------



## JayJay209 (Jan 25, 2007)

started my project $3000 ???


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

question. is the 80's eldo considered a g body or does it just have similar dimensions....



> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jul 12 2008, 10:20 AM~11066460
> *Cool ....Keep up the good work. I plan to do the same to mine. already have the donor car
> (84 ElDorado) Would you mind if I ask u for some help down the road?
> 
> ...


----------



## 81 cuttin (Aug 1, 2005)

ttt


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Apr 12 2010, 02:15 PM~17170339
> *question.  is the 80's eldo considered a g body or does it just have similar dimensions....
> *


It is not a G-body, it's fwd


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by buffitout_@Aug 28 2008, 09:07 PM~11466891
> *MY DIRTY MONTE
> 
> 
> ...



damn that monte needs to be rewelded hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: and u might wana reinforce your pillar points looks like the car is about to break :0


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 22 2007, 08:21 PM~9061557
> *here it is..... 400 o.b.o. takes it..... easy to install.... heck, i'll even give you a quick play by play on how to install it.
> 
> you get the rear bucket (inner quarter panel where the top and everything goes onto)
> ...


what car is the top out of?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

I THINK THEY SAID IT WAS A 80S ELDARADO


----------



## I Love Gold (Nov 1, 2003)

TTT

anyone care to share any info, tips, tricks on a g body conversion. any help would be greatly appreciated. thanks


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

OG factory conversion and even says vert on the title


----------



## I Love Gold (Nov 1, 2003)

thats nice homie i like that TTT


----------



## Fito2drbx (Apr 12, 2010)

hey do i gotta reinforce anything to make my 2 door caprice a vert so it doesnt buckle


----------



## I Love Gold (Nov 1, 2003)

TTT


----------



## jevonniespapi (Aug 4, 2004)

tttttttt


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fito2drbx_@Jun 8 2010, 05:44 PM~17729633
> *hey do i gotta reinforce anything to make my 2 door caprice a vert so it doesnt buckle
> *


I seen the caddies with the rear arch reinforced and I would think you need to add another pair of body mounts somewhere by the ends of the doors.


----------



## playamade (Nov 26, 2007)

dont chrysler lbaron tops work too


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## Big Worm (Jan 14, 2006)

Beautiful very G-Bodies ..... :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## low81regal (Apr 19, 2009)

Anyone in Washington Oregon or California know to do this I'm interested in doing my cutty into a very



Please let me know


----------



## low81regal (Apr 19, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## The Supreme Plate (Sep 16, 2010)

was the muh fucka movin the car, named smitty or was i trippin ?


----------



## low81regal (Apr 19, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## skanlesscc (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 7 2010, 05:04 PM~17720115
> *OG factory conversion and even says vert on the title
> 
> 
> ...


car looks very clean . im still working on mine cant wait to cruz mine around


----------



## lonely (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low81regal_@Oct 6 2010, 01:15 PM~18752028
> *Anyone in Washington Oregon or California know to do this I'm interested in doing my cutty into a very
> Please let me know
> *


Check out west side customs in hillsboro Oregon phone number is 503-844-9862. Is name is Jason he did three cars already 2 Cadillacs and one bad ass Buick regal.


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lonely_@Nov 18 2010, 10:49 AM~19101330
> *Check out west side customs in hillsboro Oregon phone number is 503-844-9862. Is name is Jason he did three cars already 2 Cadillacs and one bad ass Buick regal.
> *



I have not seen any done :biggrin: lol


----------



## lonely (Nov 21, 2006)

There will be a vert regal out real soon up in the Northwest


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lonely_@Nov 18 2010, 10:59 AM~19101421
> *There will be a vert regal out real soon up in the Northwest
> *


how soon? pics or it didnt happen.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lonely_@Nov 18 2010, 01:59 PM~19101421
> *There will be a vert regal out real soon up in the Northwest
> *


if I had a nickle everytime I heard that :biggrin: j/k :biggrin:


----------



## lonely (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 18 2010, 07:50 PM~19105642
> *if I had a nickle everytime I heard that :biggrin: j/k :biggrin:
> *


just see and wait is nothing big just a vert all stock with stock pa  int


----------



## lonely (Nov 21, 2006)

U


> [/b]
> I have not seen any done :biggrin: lol
> [/quote. Just wait and kick back they will hit the streets real so  on.


----------



## lonely (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Nov 18 2010, 11:11 AM~19101523
> *how soon? pics or it didnt happen.
> *


Project will be finish some time in the future. I think we are not chopping the car no more cause I am buying a pad. Project is going to be put aside for another couple of years.


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lonely_@Nov 19 2010, 09:32 AM~19109934
> *just see and wait is nothing big just a vert all stock with stock pa  int
> *


fool it wait and see not see and wait otherwise we would not have to wait to see it lol


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## lonely (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Nov 19 2010, 01:34 PM~19111625
> *fool it wait and see not see and wait otherwise we would not have to wait to see it lol
> *


Fool my bad I was at work and I wrote it in a rush. Why u hating jk homie


----------



## Dreammaker65 (Jan 15, 2007)

I luv thiz topic :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :drama:


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

TTT


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

my 79 cutty It took my about 6 years to build. was a hard top. dont have a pic of it with the top up I will post some newer pics


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

TTT


----------



## O.G. Bobby Johnson (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## I Love Gold (Nov 1, 2003)

TTT


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

selling my top complete. $2,000
Located in Miami.
EVERYTHING needed, I'll even include instructions. lol


----------



## skanlesscc (Jul 9, 2005)

almost done


----------



## skanlesscc (Jul 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## low81regal (Apr 19, 2009)

ttt


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

:bowrofl::bowrofl: looks like i might have to go topless on the regal


----------



## skanlesscc (Jul 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 93CaDdYdIpPiN (Jul 14, 2008)

WHATS THE BEST TOP TO USE FOR A COUPE DEVILLE RAG CONVERSION


----------



## skanlesscc (Jul 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## skanlesscc (Jul 9, 2005)




----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

Got my teal green cutty vert for sale


----------



## chevydaddy619 (Aug 18, 2009)

Props out to every one who got involved on this topic in making the convertible tops work. I was wondering how it would wirk out with the wiring after the install as far as the switches used, locarion mounted and what the wiring consist of. Any pictures or info regarding this?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

skanlesscc said:


> car looks very clean . im still working on mine cant wait to cruz mine around


I got rid of this car I sold it to my brother


----------



## TANGOBLASTIN (Sep 3, 2010)

Who's does conversions


----------



## joker64x (Mar 9, 2011)

japSW20 said:


> bring it to south florida


Were on south Florida cuz I got a chop top Cadillac en I wanna get a top


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## skanlesscc (Jul 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## zoecash74 (Dec 25, 2009)

88 monte said:


> Got my teal green cutty vert for sale


Hi if u still have cutty vert for sale call or text me at 256-479-6733


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

chevydaddy619 said:


> Props out to every one who got involved on this topic in making the convertible tops work. I was wondering how it would wirk out with the wiring after the install as far as the switches used, locarion mounted and what the wiring consist of. Any pictures or info regarding this?


pretty straight forward,switch can be mounted where ever desired, power,ground and relay is all the wiring you need and you can use any type of switch but it has to be circuit/momentary/circuit ...or you can use billet or custom switches,even power window switches will work



joker64x said:


> Were on south Florida cuz I got a chop top Cadillac en I wanna get a top


:ninja:


----------



## chevydaddy619 (Aug 18, 2009)

orientalmontecarlo said:


> pretty straight forward,switch can be mounted where ever desired, power,ground and relay is all the wiring you need and you can use any type of switch but it has to be circuit/momentary/circuit ...or you can use billet or custom switches,even power window switches will work
> 
> :ninja:


I read on a few pages back that a 1987 Chevrolet Celebrity and Oldsmobile Cierra convertible top can be used for the conversion. Will the top bolt on with lil or no modification like the early 1980's Buick Riviera and Cadillac Eldog? Has any one used this top or have any pictures??? I found one at the yard but not too sure if this could work or how it will work.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## chevydaddy619 (Aug 18, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ABES1963 (Apr 13, 2007)

TRYING MY BEST ON MY 86 MONTE COMING SOON TEST FITTING


----------



## ILLEGALRDDA (Jan 5, 2012)

HI i'm french,i have a regal 1980 I'm looking for post build conversion convertible? thanks​


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

ABLOWBOY said:


> TRYING MY BEST ON MY 86 MONTE COMING SOON TEST FITTING
> View attachment 565468


looks really good big daddy


----------



## ILLEGALRDDA (Jan 5, 2012)

TTT


----------



## chevydaddy619 (Aug 18, 2009)

ABLOWBOY said:


> TRYING MY BEST ON MY 86 MONTE COMING SOON TEST FITTING
> View attachment 565468


Looking good!!! Hows the test comming along????


----------



## chevydaddy619 (Aug 18, 2009)

Will a 1986 Chevrolet Celebrity Convertible top work for a 1985 Monte Carlo?? Has any one used this top???


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)

ILLEGALRDDA said:


> HI i'm french,i have a regal 1980 I'm looking for post build conversion convertible? thanks​


:wave:


----------



## ABES1963 (Apr 13, 2007)

plague said:


> looks really good big daddy


 THANKS


----------



## ABES1963 (Apr 13, 2007)

chevydaddy619 said:


> Looking good!!! Hows the test comming along????


 GOING GOOD LOTS OF WORK THANKS


----------



## ABES1963 (Apr 13, 2007)

HERE A COUPLE MORE PIC LOTS OF WORK I LIKE HOW ITS COMING OUT


----------



## buick87 (Apr 28, 2008)

down79 said:


> my 79 cutty It took my about 6 years to build. was a hard top. dont have a pic of it with the top up I will post some newer pics


Wat kind of seat ??


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

Car is smaller than a g-body, isn't it? I figure if it was bolt on there would be a lot more rolling around




chevydaddy619 said:


> I read on a few pages back that a 1987 Chevrolet Celebrity and Oldsmobile Cierra convertible top can be used for the conversion. Will the top bolt on with lil or no modification like the early 1980's Buick Riviera and Cadillac Eldog? Has any one used this top or have any pictures??? I found one at the yard but not too sure if this could work or how it will work.


----------



## 818rydr (Sep 14, 2005)

85 plymouth lebaron or reliant.working quarters..


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

my buddy's cutlass


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

what kind of hinghes and also them struts for the top.
on a 81 regal


----------



## TREY D (Dec 20, 2012)

YOU CAN CALL A DUDE IN UGDEN UTAH I GOT HIM IN MY PHONE AS UTAH OR I WOULD TELL YOU HIS NAME HIS COOL THO #801317959 OR OR EMPIRE CUSTOMS IN AZ IM TRYING TO GET MY CAR DONE TOO


----------



## G-Body-Connections (Jan 7, 2013)

1984 monte carlo ls Power top and windows. . . Restyled by Roman Chariot Clev. Ohio . . . Looking for a 86-88 LS Parts car, MY CAR IS NOT FOR SALE!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

chevydaddy619 said:


> Will a 1986 Chevrolet Celebrity Convertible top work for a 1985 Monte Carlo?? Has any one used this top???


isn't that a front wheel drive car? I think its short and not worth messing with it


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ABLOWBOY said:


> HERE A COUPLE MORE PIC LOTS OF WORK I LIKE HOW ITS COMING OUT
> View attachment 568087
> View attachment 568089
> View attachment 568091


looking good


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

TTT good shit


----------



## cablemeche (Dec 11, 2009)

Who in Cali are doing this swap? im interested in doing in my 83 cutty pm me


----------



## fontaine4 (May 1, 2010)

Who can do this in texas??


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

TTT for gbody verts


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Any for sale?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

None?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

PICAZZO said:


> None?


Nope, I've had my eye out for about a year now. They're either being driven or built, nobody's selling.


----------



## dusty87ls (Nov 15, 2007)

V max in norco ( ultimate hydraulics ) does them on impalas. He might be able to do a g body


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Nope, I've had my eye out for about a year now. They're either being driven or built, nobody's selling.


i think the black one from miami might be for sale in ga


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Really? Where did you see it?


----------

